# Cruze Eco manual shifting?



## 13CrystalEco (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello all,

First let me say that I have driven manuals all my life. All of my cars have been stick. My first car I jumped in and drove it home. I've always felt confident in my ability to drive a manual smoothly and efficiently. But I can't seem for the life of me to get my Cruze Eco to play nice when shifting. Maybe its because I've never owned a "new" manual transmission car? But I can't yet find any consistency in my starting off the line, or my 1-2 shift. Sometimes its jerky, sometimes it pulls too hard with little throttle application, sometimes it jumps around. It has never bucked around or any severe jolts, just enough to be annoying and piss off the wife. Its not the "notchy" feeling with the shifter as others have described due to the factory fill trans fluid. It doesn't really feel like a problem with the transmission.

My car is a 2013 Cruze Eco manual. The main problem is starting off, and the 1-2 shift. Also, 1st feels borderline like a truck granny gear being so short as it is. All other shifts feel relatively smooth. I know its a matter of my timing, but I can't seem to get a consistently good, smooth shift unless Im really babying the **** out of the clutch. And in traffic I don't have time to baby the thing. It feels so sensitive to any wrong moves. It feels completely unforgiving. I've never stalled it, but it rarely does either butter smooth. My wife is really on my ass because I convinced her we should get a manual. Its making me regret the decision, despite the obvious advantages of choosing the manual over the automatic. Is this transmission/clutch combo just naturally twitchy? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

When I first got my 2011 ECO 6m, I found it to be not so smooth on take off from a start. That was in July in 90+ degree temps on 87 octane. The car broke in some and I started using 93 octane, the take off in first got better. I next regapped the plugs and that seemed to help a little as the plugs were below spec @ .024 to .025 and should have been .028. The premium fuel and plug gapping to spec helped with the driveability. I also agree about the gearing on the ECO. My other car is a GTO and seems to a have a more normal spacing of gear ratios. I can drive both cars very smootly now, however the ECO took some getting used to and a few engine tweeks.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

First gear is definitely short in the Eco. I find that even if I'm trying to accelerate slowly, I usually let it rev up to 3000-3500 rpm before I make the 2nd gear shift. Otherwise I normally shift around 2500. That means I usually get into it a little harder than normal so first can just be done and over with.

Something to bear in mind is that the throttle has some pretty noticeable delay. It took me a couple months to really get used to it. Also be aware that if you let the clutch slip too long the turbo will have enough time to spool up and then the engine will begin to rev higher than you desired without any additional throttle input. I find that giving the throttle a quick stab while I let out the clutch gets a smooth engagement. Once again, clutch engagement is a little faster than I'd do in most cars. I usually let engine rpm climb up to 1200-1500 rpm. 2000 or so if I'm trying to clear an intersection.

Another thing to bear in mind is that with the dual mass clutch, the car will buck extremely hard if you really bog it down (under 800 rpm). Keeping the engine above 1000 rpm is a must while in gear.

As soft as the clutch is on these things and as much delay as there is in the throttle, it seems best to just get a little aggressive with it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I noticed the same thing with the bogging down and hesitation in the summer. Great advice. They don't like 87 unfortunately...one of the reasons I actually bought the car. The plug gaps and intake resonator will make a huge difference in making it have a little more pep on take off and maybe then you can get used to the first gear. I've found mine to be very easy to drive, though I tend to go easy on the gas in first and then much harder in 2nd. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 13CrystalEco (Apr 25, 2013)

Its easy to drive, just minor annoyances with getting starting off and the 1-2 shift buttery smooth.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The 1-2 shift does improve with better fluid. The transmission also gets better as it breaks in. 

I tend to rev it to about 2000 rpm on a fast start. Otherwise, I gently let it out in 1st, give it gas to get going, then shift to 2nd. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 13CrystalEco (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses so far, and I know this topic has been beat to death. So should I be looking to get out of 1st as soon as the car gets rolling? Basically, a little sooner than most manual cars? I usually shift around/before 2000 rpm on 2-6.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

13CrystalEco said:


> Thanks for all the responses so far, and I know this topic has been beat to death. So should I be looking to get out of 1st as soon as the car gets rolling? Basically, a little sooner than most manual cars?


Yes, exactly. The only time I stay in first past 2-3000 RPM is if I'm trying to dart across an intersection.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I found that giving it just a hair of gas and letting the clutch out very, very... very slowly is the only way for a butter smooth take off in 1st gear then shift to 2nd anywhere between 2-3 thousand rpm.

The best advice I saw on these forums was in XR's Fuel Economy thread where he says: "Pretend there is slushy snow on the road" and shift accordingly as if you fear getting wheel spin. It helped me put myself in the right frame of mind when taking off in the first 3 gears, And now I get butter smooth shifts from a dead stop all the way to 6. 

My Eco is my first Manual car ever. No prior experience with a standard except my buddy's quad bike, which is clutch with the left hand, gas and brakes on the right hand, gear shifts with the right foot]


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

If your having difficulties shifting now just wait until this summer when you have the a/c on. With the a/c starting from a stop can be a bit of a challenge. Once you get used to shifting you will have to adjust again because the a/c will decrease your rpm's faster then normal between shifts.

Dont be affraid to stay in neutral with the clutch in a as long as it takes to find the gear. The clutch is designed to be stressed and replaced but the transmission you want to be gentle with so dont force the gears. The idea is to get the gear to where it needs to be and let it drop in to gear without much force. After the oil has had a chance to warm up the shifts should be smooth and fluid. 

I just replaced my manual transmission fluid after 100k miles. The oil was definently brown and worn. Despite the owners manual not giving MT fluid intervals it really cant hurt to replace it as often as neccessary depending on driving conditions.


----------

